# Green Stuff On Roof



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

As I was looking on the roof today. i noticed some green stuff that ran from the a/c area. It didnt feel greasy. It could have been there for a while, not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I have got the same problem. It looks like it is some liquid, corrosion, or something that ran out of the AC and down to the sides. I actually have a stain from the AC to both side gutters on the roof. When I cleaned my roof a couple of weeks ago, regular carwash detergent did not take it off. I didn't scrub too hard, nor was I too worried about it.

I am glad I am not the only one......let's see if anyone else chimes in.

-Sam


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Moldy slime maybe?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Maybe copper oxide from the drain pipe.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

interesting I haven't seen anthing like that yet
I'm sure CamperAndy will have an answer to this one

Don


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like mold to me.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Maybe copper oxide from the drain pipe.


I agree.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I have seen some green stain on my roof also, that doesn't seem to wash completely off. When I saw it, I just assumed it was from some kind of algae or mold. Here in the Southeast, when you camp during the summer months, the AC will run nearly non-stop the duration of the camping trip, and water will flow continuously from the AC. With a steady stream of fresh water from the AC, lasting a week or two, I figured something decided to grow in it.

Bob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Maybe copper oxide from the drain pipe.


I have the same stain - quite extensive on one side of the roof - and I thought it was from the drain pipe too.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Stain here too.

I am also assuming it is from the copper pipe.

Tried Greased Lighting & Ajax w/bleach and still won't come off. I'm just letting it go now.

Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would watch how harsh a chemical you use on your roof, do not want to breakdown the rubber membrane.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Know what you mean. That's why I gave up and just let it go.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Try Tide w/bounty and see if that works---I hear that stuff is great on roofs and black streaks!


----------

